

Show HN: AudioKit 2.0 Introduces Audio Playgrounds (Live-Coding Sound Design) - aurephd
http://audiokit.io/playgrounds/

======
interpol_p
This looks like a beautiful library. The amount of features are staggering and
it seems a lot of fun to play with. Love the "Playgrounds" idea for live-
coding audio.

I watched some of the videos and they made me excited to play with the APIs —
thank you for releasing it.

That said, I notice it is licensed as LGPL. Is this compatible with the iOS
App Store? What are the requirements for someone wanting to use this in an iOS
app?

~~~
aurephd
The license is due to the dependence on libsndfile which is used in many apps
on the iOS App Store. There are no special requirements.

